
Instapaper Community text-parser configuration - pixelcort
http://blog.instapaper.com/post/730281947
======
ryanwaggoner
I'm not as up-to-date as I need to be, but isn't the idea of truly semantic
markup and RDF and microformats that Instapaper (and many, many other sites)
won't have to have site-specific parsers? Now, I recognize that a) Instapaper
can't do anything about that, and b) the vast, vast majority of sites are
unlikely to change. So I guess the main question is: if you have really good
semantic markup, do you need this, or will Instapaper already handle your
stuff correctly?

~~~
joeminkie
You can always Instapaper your own site to check but, no, you most likely
won't need it. There will always be edge cases and poorly coded/broken markup
on many sites though. That's what this is for.

------
augustl
He should add support for the <article> tag (if he hasn't already).

------
Dirt_McGirt
Yay, the instapaper future is full of ads.

~~~
epochwolf
_They’ll go through admin approval before going live, to prevent abuse, and
then they’ll improve the text parser for everyone._

~~~
Dirt_McGirt
"If the instapaper_body class name is present, the automatic selection and
automatic stripping processes are disabled, leaving full control to the site’s
author."

